# 15 second spots



## Dr.Quest (Oct 22, 2004)

Here are 2 versions of music for a 15 second spot I'm currently working on. 15 second spots are frustrating because they are just too short!
See what you think.

http://www.strayvoltage.net/audio/TBSpot_04a.mp3
http://www.strayvoltage.net/audio/TBSpot_04b.mp3

Cheers,
J


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 22, 2004)

The best for me would be 04b , but with the finger snaps ( and maybe the ride ) playing along the bass at the end . I think there were too many snaps on A . 

Nice small queue Dr Q


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey Doc - are these for like a commercial? Sounds cool - I liked the second one better but it would help to have some idea of what its for. Nice stuff.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 22, 2004)

Yes it's for an animated commercial. They want it cool.
I personally like the finger snaps but the clients are favoring 4b with a possible variation. Wish it was a:30.
Thanks for the feedback. 
I can't post picture till it airs.
J


----------



## CJ (Oct 22, 2004)

Doc- if they're going to do a series of commercials what might be cool is to offer the second one first - and the first one on the second one. Kind of like what you would expect to see on a Mac G5 commercial - cool - then the second commercial, with finger snaps. Just a thought.

These are both very cool btw - nice mix and mockup! 

CJ


----------



## Niah (Oct 22, 2004)

Great stuff doc...

I liked second version better.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 23, 2004)

Doc, this sounds great...  I like them both though...

LOL, CJ... that cat! :wink:


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 23, 2004)

Great stuff! Got to go for B. But like Theo I'd prefer some snaps at the end


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 23, 2004)

I think I'll give it a try bringing the snaps in near the end. It should work great with the picture.
Thanks for the comments.
J


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 25, 2004)

Here is the latest, my favorite so far...
http://www.strayvoltage.net/audio/TBSpot_5a.mp3

Cheers,
J


----------



## frankvg (Oct 25, 2004)

definitely the best one.
GREAT!!!

f.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 25, 2004)

Dr.Quest said:


> 15 second spots are frustrating because they are just too short!



I agree. I did one of 20 seconds, in cooperation with Sid. We both had like 10 seconds...lol

I think the last one works best.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 25, 2004)

I don't know what the picture looks like but have you thought of adding vibes?

cool groove


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 25, 2004)

Dr.Quest said:


> Here is the latest, my favorite so far...
> http://www.strayvoltage.net/audio/TBSpot_5a.mp3
> 
> Cheers,
> J



This is the one, Doc. Good job! 8)


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 25, 2004)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I don't know what the picture looks like but have you thought of adding vibes?
> 
> cool groove



I love vibes and would have used them but the clients don't want them. The temp track didn't have them so they can't hear anything that isn't in that. Thanks for the comments.
J


----------

